# Replacing motor in first run Accucraft C16 and K27



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I am not sure which forum to put this but here goes.

I have a first run Accucraft C16 that has the 1:19 geared motor that has no torque at all. I have managed to get hold of a 1:64 geared motor and was wondering if anyone on the forum has already had experience of doing a motor replacement in this loco. If they have, I would be ever so grateful for a guiding hand! I also have the first run K27 and wonder if there are any tips about dismantling etc.
Many thanks in anticipation


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I replaced the motors in both of my C16s (actually the class 60s). Ask your question about them. No ideas on the K27.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Rich

How did you take apart the C16 (class 60) body? Are there any tips that you can pass on to make it less painless?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

On the C-16, there are 4(?) screws on the side of the firebox right below the floor of the cab/running board that hold the cab/boiler/running board assembly onto the frame, and also a screw up through the steamchest into the smokebox. (It's been a while since I had one apart, but I'm pretty sure that hasn't changed from the early days of the Delton loco.) Can't help you specifically on replacing the motor. 

For the K-27, go to Bachmann's web site and under the "parts and service" tab, look for the documents and manuals. The K-27 manual is there as a downloadable .pdf file. It shows how to get the boiler off. That's where I look whenever I need to do it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the delay, I only check this board once a day. 

First draw a picture or make a note of where all lthe piping goes into the cab. Is different with each model. 

Now look inside the cab. The first thing to do inside is to take the nuts off where the handrails enter from the front. You can then slide the handrails forward and out of the way. Put the nuts back on the end of the handrails so you do not lose them. Now along the bottom of each side are some bolts and nuts that hold the cab on (these are what Kevin was talking about). You will need to remove all of them. On some models the nuts are behind or just above details under the floorboards. Be careful of the piping as you pull the cab off. 

At the front of the boiler pull the braces out of the smokebox. They are just a press fit into holes in the smokebox and the deck. Now pull of the smokebox front, it is just pressed in and will come out with a little persuasion. Inside the smokebox you will find the board for the headlight on a bolt. Remove the nut and lift the board off the bolt. Push it out of the way. You do not need to unsolder any wires unless you are rewiring everything and then you are on your own  . 

The rest of the work is best done with the loco upside down. I built a cradle to hold it steady, but you can do whatever you want. At the bottom of the smokebox is a curved nut that holds the boiler down. The other end of the bolt is the one the front truck slides on. so first remove the bolt the front truck pivots on. Now holding the curved bolt inside the boiler remove the other bolt for the front truck. One last bolt to remove. If you look between (I think) the second and third driver axles you should see a screw head. If you look inside the boiler you will where where it comes through and is held on by a nut. Remove this bolt and you should be able to lift the boiler off and access everything. 

Reassembly is simply reversing the above operations. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Both locos are totally different, and the c16 is far easier than the k27. By the way , Kevin's reply referred to Bachmann or Delton, the Accu locos you asked about are very different. I have replaced the motor in more than a dozen of each of these models, please call me or email and I can offer you tips . Contact info is on my web site www.rctrains.com 
For a first timer, the k27 is a huge job and requires 2 specialized tools. Figure 6-8 hours, due to the fact that the backhead is a separate part from the boiler tube. The c16 is easier to take apart, backhead and boiler are one, but replacement motor is a tight fit. Also the 64:1 motor you mentioned is not the best choice, there is a 30:1 gearhead Pittman that works perfectly. For the k27, you need a specific part number also. 

jonathan/Electric /Steam Modelworks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I also was able to find 48:1 gearheads more easily than the 30:1 (which is a better choice in my opinion also).... 

Is the 64:1 a pittman? 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Whoops! Thanks, Jonathan. I read "AristoCraft." So forget what I said. Well, don't forget it, but don't bother applying it to these locos; it won't do you much good. 

Later, 

K


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pittman makes 2 series of gearhead motor suitable for these locos. The GM 8000 series is smaller and works well for the c16, however, you must grind clearance for it. The GM 9000 series is the one for the k27. Note that both of these motors each cost nearly as much as a typical Aristo loco. The Gm 8000 (not the complete part number, only a group designation) is available in a 30:1 24 volt config, the gm 9000 is a 38:1 24 volt for this application. 

jonathan/EMW 
rctrains.com


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Greg, the replacement that I have is a Pittman and I think, the same series as the original one just a different gearhead (60.5:1 I posted incorrectly previously that it was 64:1). 

The 60.5:1 ratio on the motor will probably make the loco very slow

Hi Rich, many thanks for the disassembly tips I will use them closely!

Jonathan, The 60.5:1 ratio on the motor I have will probably make the loco very slow at all voltages but maybe that is what I need on my heavy inclines as any increase in torque will help. I thought that the first run C16 used GM 8712-21 19:1 motors? Are not all the motors in the 8712 series the same size? I will contact you


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, 60:1 is WAYYYY slow.. the 38:1 in my AML K4 came out at 32 scale miles per hour! 

Your loco would go about as fast as the structure that moves the space shuttle to it's launch site! 

Greg


----------

